# Do your bonded rabbits share litter boxes/food bowls?



## Bville (Aug 13, 2013)

I am hoping to re-bond my boys after they are neutered and am wondering if they might be able to share a litter box or if they will get territorial and want their own. I have the same question with food and water dishes. Before they started fighting they shared, but the fight seemed to be over the food and litter box territory so I'm not sure they'll ever want to share again even if they can get along in the same cage. Just to save space I'd like to have one litter box. I know every rabbit is different, but I'd like to know if other bonded pairs share. :bunnyhug:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 13, 2013)

It really depends on the rabbits. I find having a main litter box and a secondary one is a good idea. I use one water dish, but two food dishes.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2013)

Eating is really a bonding process for most buns. My two share a food bowl but actually eat most of their pellets from my hands or out of a treat dispenser ball or scattered in other areas to make things more exciting. They also share one huge litterbox.


----------



## flemish giant (Aug 13, 2013)

Polly likes to share. Even if I feed desperately she will still try to get with peeta.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine have two food bowls but both eat from them and don´t fight. They do only have one veggie bowl though and share. They also only have one litter tray inside their enclosure and have another outside as well.


----------

